# Bandits of the air.



## vinnye (Feb 27, 2010)

Have seen this on the TV - part of the Battlefield Mysteries series - all very good in my opinion.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9fupHv0mBA_


----------



## wuzak (May 30, 2021)

I think this is the same video, uploaded a week or so ago.




There are a few obvious errors.

Talks about Mosquitoes strafing transport targets, shows a P-38.

Talks about Mosquito raids at low level, shows footage from the Philips Eindhoven raid, including several images of Bostons.

Describes night intruder missions against Luftwaffe nightfighter bases, show 109 and 190s being the "radar guided" nightfighters.

CGI of cockpit for Amiens raid shows a Bomber/PR Mosquito windshield, whereas the Fighter-Bomber FB.VI used had the flat fighter type windscreen.


----------

